# Fenda/F&D FD600 speakers. Ever heard of these?



## Ihatemyself (Apr 7, 2011)

Please refer to this link:
Chip - India's Most Trusted Guide To Gadgets And Technology > Sound Proof > Buying Guides > Software > Music Manager

Fenda/F&D FD600 speakers have been rated the best performance speakers by the reviewer.Has anyone tried/heard of these?


----------



## desiibond (Apr 7, 2011)

take a look at rating
Performance: 2/5
features: 1.5/5
Build: 2/5
VFM: 1.5/5

and if they still gave it best performance, I would not rely on their review. 

what's your budget?


----------



## Ihatemyself (Apr 7, 2011)

2- 2.5K. Something less bulky with petite woofers. Bass is not a consideration, but won't mind it. Also, something that shines with Macbook  Mainly buying because Macbook's audio output is average.
The reviewer was infatuated with F&D. Almost looked like they bribed him.


----------



## cute.bandar (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey I have one of those, not the same model, but from Fenda. Got it as a gift, so don't know the exact price(somewhere around Rs.500) 
I am no audiophile, I don't even now what bass means, so take my opinion with a pinch of salt. But I really like these speakers (considering the price), the build quality is good(again considering the price) and the music to my untrained ears sounds good too!


----------



## Ihatemyself (Apr 7, 2011)

^^Thanks for the input. I will need the review of the exact model though. It isn't necessary that all the models of a brand be equally good.Good to know this brand is present somewhere though


----------



## cute.bandar (Apr 7, 2011)

the model that I have: link


----------



## Ihatemyself (Apr 8, 2011)

^^These are for .5k right? I'm looking for something better. The best performance i can get in 2.5K.


----------

